# Wonder Any Open Source Espresso Program around?



## mgmmgm (Jan 26, 2016)

HI ALL

thinking to build my own espresso machine,wonder any open source program around?

thx for reading..


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

do you understand how an espresso machine works?

Are you talking about a very very high end machine you can use at home or one to sell in the market?


----------



## mgmmgm (Jan 26, 2016)

personal use , and technically yes, but always nicer to feel more machine around

and it is sort of hi end


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey mgmmgm

What are you hoping to control with the software?

What hardware are you planning to use.

I am sure something like a raspberry PI could do what you need.

All depends how advanced you want to go.

Aaron


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

What Aaron said. With a raspberry pi and an PID you can add volumetic, gravimetric, flow profiling etc. to even a Gaggia Classic.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

I have almost no idea of what this is or what it does but I do know that I want one.

Thanks for posting the link to the video.

regards

Gerry


----------

